# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Не могу обновится помогите пожалуйста

## Frikazoider

Не могу обновить релиз 7.7.595 платформа 7.70.025 , программа пишет что выбранное обновления является специализированным, помогите пожалуйста

----------


## Ukei

- Первое что Вам нужно - обновить платформу до 7.70.027. Далее: проблема у Вас в том, что конфигурация у Вас Базовая, а обновиться Вы хотите файлом от Проф-версии. Или же наоборот.

----------


## Frikazoider

Наверное дело в платформе попробую обновиться, спс за советы

----------

